# Current Dutch Theology?



## arapahoepark (Apr 27, 2015)

I recently came across this journal: Journal of Reformed TheologyÂ Â »Â Â Brill Online

It is apparently more Dutch in origin which brings me to my question. Are there any development that are orthodox coming out of the Netherlands or have they largely become Neo Orthodox?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 27, 2015)

There are still some orthodox Reformed theologians in the Netherlands. But there are also many reasons for concern. The Canadian Reformed Churches (which I currently serve) have ecclesiastical fellowship with the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands (Liberated). I'm not sure how much longer we will have that relationship. This piece outlines the concerns.


----------



## Nicholas Perella (Apr 27, 2015)

Guido's Brother said:


> There are still some orthodox Reformed theologians in the Netherlands. But there are also many reasons for concern. The Canadian Reformed Churches (which I currently serve) have ecclesiastical fellowship with the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands (Liberated). I'm not sure how much longer we will have that relationship. This piece outlines the concerns.



I read most of that link you provided. Sad. Does that piece you link discuss the only orthodox churches in the Netherlands? Are there others in the Netherlands that are by God's grace persevering?

Thanks.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 27, 2015)

Nicholas Perella said:


> I read most of that link you provided. Sad. Does that piece you link discuss the only orthodox churches in the Netherlands? Are there others in the Netherlands that are by God's grace persevering?



That link only discusses the Reformed Churches in the Netherlands (Liberated) -- Gereformeerde Kerken in Nederland (Vrijgemaakt). There are others that are persevering, thankfully. There are a few smaller churches that have parted ways from the RCN/GKV. Some have their own issues they're working through, but they're not the same types of issues that are afflicting the RCN/GKV. From what I hear, many of the Christian Reformed Churches/Christelijk Gereformeerde Kerken (not to be confused with CRC in North America, not related at all) are also faithful.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 28, 2015)

Are the Christelijk Gereformeede Kerken still a pietist denomination? Isn't it easier for pietist federations to continue to be counter-cultural, challenging the ungodly elements in the culture of the day; then it is for kuyperian Church federations?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Apr 28, 2015)

yeutter said:


> Are the Christelijk Gereformeede Kerken still a pietist denomination? Isn't it easier for pietist federations to continue to be counter-cultural, challenging the ungodly elements in the culture of the day; then it is for kuyperian Church federations?



I don't know enough about the current state of the CGK to comment. I imagine it could be easier for pietists to be more counter-cultural, but I'm not sure if this always works. On the other side, the GKV were historically anti-Kuyperian in many respects, but that doesn't seem to have been a determining factor in their trajectory.


----------

